# July and August Testers 2ww! Part 3



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Thinking of you all.
Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK FET IVF ET - Testing - 23rd - 

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd - 

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th - 

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th - 

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing -26th 

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing -27th - 

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th 


Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th


klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th


Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th


kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th


joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Tina K - I remember you from Feb/March as well when we "cycled" together - I'm so happy that this time it worked out for you.

Luisa - sorry to hear that you've been having a rough time. Hope it's just your body adapting to a new state!!!

I've been so crampy since transfer, but I put it down to the cyclogest, which really does do evil things to the body (not to mention the mind, and of course the underwear...)
Hope this coming week brings more BFPs for us Rainbows!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Cricket at Lords was fabulous and a great way to take my mind off the 2ww.

Our embies - Mopsy, Cotton-tail and Peter appear to be doing fine but obviously too soon to tell.

Madellen - welcome to the testers thread. The 2ww feels more like the 4ww sometimes!

Hi Lou - welcome and wishing you all the very best. Hope you had a nice peaceful weekend.

Manda - I am totally over the moon to hear your news! You have given me so much hope! Enjoy the next 9 months.

Georgia - I'm also dx'ed with a NK cell problem. Lets hope all those extra drugs will do the trick for both of us.

Tina - I got up from the sofa and did a little dance when I saw your message. So good to see these successes after a hard struggle. Whoopie indeed!!!!

Anni - glad to hear that you are feeling better

Sue - hope all well with you

Joe - everything crossed for you.

Now off to have a horrible Clexane injection. Yuck!

With love to all (and a big sorry to those I missed)
from


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Help guys 
Have been up half the night with pain sweating and bad headache
Im 10dpt and starting to think it must be all over - knicker checking and expecting to bleed any minute
Has anyone tested on day 10? Is it too early?
If it was negative could that change in a few days?
Am sitting looking at the stupid hpt just dont have the courage to use it!

help 
julie 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hiya girls
Hope you all ok. London girl, was so sorry to hear your news. Maybe we'll cycle together another time, as i'm fairly sure that i'm heading for that (see below!)

I'm a bit fed up today, and very very worried. Is 12 dpt and woke up to a bit of spotting. Boobs not hurting anymore and just feel quite AF coming-y. So not a happy bunny at all.   I know it's not over yet....we'll see.

Fingers crossed for the rest of you though. Kiera, Hayley, Luisa, joe and Macaroni, you are all testing soon, you must be nervous too.... (and all others i've missed)

Kep resting girlies, and speak soon, keeping everything crossed
Love anni


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Julie,

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, it could mean anything - crazy weird feelings are part of the horrid 2ww.....

I am not one to encourage early testing (liar - I am!!!) but with 10pt it could show a BFP but if it doesnt it could be too early...it doesn't help really...sorry but I find it hard to resist...but if you can wait then do!!!!

Wishing you loads of luck

maxbabe
xxx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
sueL-not long now.bet youre soo excited.guess wot i just couldnt resist.youve guessed it tested again it was another negative but im only on day 11 after et so im hoping its not over yet
macaroni-im getting really bad headaches too went to bed early last night and ive still got headache and ive got the runs today as well.think ive got a tummy bug 
well girls this is my final week fingers crossed for everyone else testing this week


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi all.

Londongirl-i am so sorry to hear your news , big hug and don't give up hope.

I tested this morning using the test given by clinic i know they asked me to wait until 29/7 but pains in my back over weekend were so horrible i thought there was no hope any way so wanted to end the agony.
I am 15dpt and the test was positive! 

Please dont put the result down as def on your board yet as i am still nervous its not for real (superstitious). 
I have bought some more tests and i plan to test wed 28th and thur 29th (as clinic asked).

"Ask nurse board" are confident it's a def positive and said you cant get false positive only false neg, but you know when you daren't believe as still having back pain which shoots down left leg (Usual AF 1st symptom).

Think i am hooked on this site due to being off work so will be keeping fingers crossed for all of you.

Kiera


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi kiera-congrats you must be soo happy.just wanted to ask.did you get any symptoms in you 2ww


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Kiera - sounds like it is a big BFP for you - fantastic news.

Day 10 could be too early to test - I had terrible abdominal pains on Sat (which was day 9) and the hospital did a pregnancy test and it was negative. The gynie then came to see me and said that the test would be negative as it is far too early. I gave a huge sigh of relief.
I decided to stay off work today because my stomach is still really tender - but have so far managed a little jaunt down to Boots.
Tests are now in cupboard and I swear I can hear them calling my name. Am going to be strong and test tomorrow (12dpt).
Am not overly confident though.

this 2ww is horrendous!!!!!

love to you all and best of luck


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Ladies
1st congrats Kiera bet u r so happy.

Well day 4 for me (omg only day 4 !!)
Well we had our tx in London but my dh is stationed in Germany, so on Sat we drove over here not a nice trip as was v swollen but managed to get here without any real problems, but since being back here have been really bad. last night at 7pm i was taken to local hospital with severe stomach pains my tummy was swollen like u wouldnt beleive it was so bad, anyway the nasty doctor who didnt want to treat me told me i had to have an internal scan which i was very reluctant to have he didnt understand why !! any way he told me drop your trousers and get on the chair or leave i was gobsmacked, in the end i gave in as was v worreid he refused to let my dh in which was awful as i speak no german, any way in end he told me that my overies were size of oranges but not fluid so go home and stop moaning !! if any more pain then it could be my overies rupturing which is nice and to go back !! I think not.
I called my clinic at home they have said not too worry about scan should be ok, they think i have slight OHSS but at mo not to panic and carry on with pain killers and water !! I am still v v swollen and in pain but hopefully will start to feel better soon.
I am sorry this is a me post but i needed to get that awful doctor out of my head without shouting !!
I hope u r all well and coping better than i will be next week as testing day gets closer !!
take great care
lol
Lou xx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi ladies iv been reading the board since last week and have been wondering whether to join you. I had 2 embies (fresh) both 4 cell put back last weds and am due to test on the 6th Aug, which seems to far away.
I have the 2 ww off work and am driving myself mad with worry. So i thought i would join you as i need some support. Poor dh has heard it all before.

Havnt been on here since last June. But recognise some names. Flopsy i think we were on together last year.

For the first few days after et i couldnt sit down without it hurting and the pains were everywhere, even shooting down my leg. Now the pain has changed and im convinced its af arriving. I cant cope with this agony arghhhhh. its awful.
I cant belive all the bfp it brings such hope.
Please could you add me to your list.


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Poppy

Welcome!! 
This site can be like a life-line if you have 2 weeks off work. 
I guess you are on cyclogest - it plays incredible tricks - a week ago I thought AF was coming which reduced me to tears - the next day I felt AF was miles away. Still get AF pains now and again - so don't know if I am coming or going.
So I am trying not to listen to my body because it will drive me mad. Every twinge is over analysed by me - I will drive myself loopy.
Good luck with your 2 weeks and keep us informed of your progess.
Sending you lots of positive vibes.

love
luisa


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

thanks Luisa, Im only on day 5 and iv been up and down. I was made much worse ( i think) as the day we went for et the embryologist told us to phone him the next day to see how our remaining 2 were doing. I collected 6 eggs 4 fetilized and the 2 best were put back both at 4 cell. However when i rang the next day the embryologist said ooh its wonderful news they have both divided to 8 cells 1 from 2 and 1 from 4. She stated as they had done this overnight it meant i had a high chance of getting pregnant with the ones they had replaced the day before.
well i was jumping up and down, crying and i phoned dh at work and he brought me back down to earth saying it meant nothing. So really i feel i got my hopes up right from the start. 

I can only sit and wait and analyse all the pain like you. Yes i am on cyclogest i am hoping the pain i have right now which is like af pain is the cyclogest.


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

God I'll be so glad when today is over,have again been very bored trying to do nothing and letting dh do everything(normally the other way round).Today I have done nothing apart from lying down on sofa and taking myself to bed cant believe 10 days left.
Poppy how come you dont test until the 6th?, you had et before me mine was Saturday and I was told to go into the clinic on the 5th.
Oh well hope everyone is trying to keep sane and looking after themselves and that Lou is feeling better today you poor thing and a huge well done to kiera for getting her bfp

Have to go now as heparin is due and hubby screaming at me

Good luck all
Love Georgia
xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
well im back to myself today apart from having the runs ive tidied the house up and been in the garden.im just carrying on as normal but i havnt lifted anything heavy.i got fed up with doing nothing and thought i should get on with things as normal.not long now till i test not sure wot to think.a physic told me today i was having a baby girl so lets hope hes right


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm feeling really really queasy this evening - do you think it might have anything to do with me licking the bowl of chocolate icing for the cake I baked for dh's birthday tomorrow..... I really wish I hadn't done it now!
Hope everyone else is in fine form, and good luck to all the testers!


----------



## Orlando66 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, all,
it's great finding out so many positives in the July-August 2-w-w...  
actually I belonged to the June cycle... but haven't logged on to this fantastic place for a looooong time... I'd just like to add a few more positive thoughts because the doc had finally confirmed my BFP... my HCG level was dangerously low when I tested on Day14... then I had to fly straight out of the country and totally forgot about the embryo (probably) still inside my body....
I feel extremely blessed and just like to say... keep trying and we should get to our goal one day...


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there everyone,

I've been a miserable git and not posting for a while as I've been feeling pessimistic. All my early "symptoms" have disappeared!! So I guess that was just a Cyclogest thing and now my body is used to it.

I will test on Thursday morning but did a sneaky early one on Friday - 8 dpt - I know it was too early but I couldn't resist it. Anyway it was negative, surprise, surprise. So now I feel a bit foolish. 

It's lovely and encouraging to read so many positives, and I'm sending big (((hugs))) to the BFNs, and hope you are all feeling better.

Ginger xxx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

hi girls 
am so worried - about 5pm yesterday had dark brown discharge start - no pain just deep burning sensation in lower tummy on left
this morning its hardly there just seems to be dried up stuff (sorry if TMI)
am 11dpt today - could this be implantation? Am expecting the worse now
Any advice would be great
julie


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Julie- sorry i cant give you any advice but have you tried the "ask the nurse board" they are really good!
Big hug to you and fingers crossed.

Joe33- I haven't really had any positive symptoms over the past 2ww I had stomach and backache until 15dpt which i was convinced was AF. Headaches and tender left boob but no implantation bleed. 
I even went back to the clinic on 10dpt due to pain and had scan which showed lining of womb had thickened.
Try to keep mind occupied and focus day to day.

Message to all- Can highly recommend having a facial or massage it really helps to destress and gives you something to look forward to. Had facial on 9dpt and having indian head massage today (just tell beautician you cant have essential oils).

Kiera


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Macaroni - I've had the exact same. Except for then i had a bath this morning, and got some more, I am SURE is AF coming, and hasn't worked, but havent given up TOTALLY.
Good luck to all the other 2WW'ers
Anni


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Julie it could be implantation dont give up hope yet. Its not over till its over. its awful isnt it. Try and keep you chin up. Says me who had a rant last night to dh saying its all over. Iv had af pains all day yesterday and told him it hasnt worked im only day 6 pet.

My friend phoned me this morning and i told her it hadnt worked because iv still got bad af pains. I should shut up and start being more positive. I wish i could get in a time machine and fast forward to next week. Woldnt that be great.

Keira a massage sounds wonderful. I was thinking of doing the same thing but thought a massage wouldnt be allowed.??

Anni keeping my fingers crossed for you that that wicked witch stays away.

Think i will go out todays as i am sick of big brother and if im not watching that im crying my eyes out watching birth storys on discovery health. Talk about torturing myself. 

Have a great day everyone and try and keep busy.

poppy


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
did another test and it was negative again i rang hospital and they told me not to take it to heart but whatever result i get thursday will be the correct result.i must admit all my hope has gone now so im getting a few phone numbers today for other clinics as i cant wait yrs again for my next treatment.i know wot youre going to say its not over yet but i really feel it is.
hope the rest of you are having better luck.i guess its just not my time but i will get this confirmed friday when i test at hospital


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Looks like it has been an awful couple of days for some of us. One day I hope that we can all be put into suspended animation for the 2ww.

I'm in a bit of a panic today as woken up feeling wierd with a sore throat, glands and fever. I also had a dry fever on Saturday night.

I only hope that my immune system is not going beserk again and destroying the embies. I will ring Dr Beer's office later on and see what they think.

*Joe* - I'm really sorry that the test is still negative. The Hospital is right of course, and many of us have ended with with a + after giving up all hope. Everything crossed for you.

*Poppy* - Welcome - must be our turn this time! Pains on day 6 sounds very encouraging. Could be implantation. Have a great day outside, sounds like a bit of retail therapy or a treat could do you good?

*Anni * - please don't give up hope! There is no reason to think you will have less than a positive result!

*Julie* - the brown discharge and the fact that it has started to dry up sounds very encouraging. Know a woman who got a + after the same in her 2ww.

*Ginger * - Sorry to hear about the pessimism and the negative test. Don't blame you for trying it as too tempting to resist - even when we know we shouldn't. Sending a big (((hug))) to you.

*Lou* - you poor thing! What an awful experience and the language difficulties must have made it even more traumatic. Hope that pain is getting better and our DH is waiting on you hand and foot.

Sorry to all the 2w'ers I have missed. Keep sane.

Love to you all!


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi poppy and all

I asked the beautician about massage and facials in ivf and pregnancy, she told me that it was ok as long as it wasn't: a) vigorous b) using essential oils or rosemary c)to avoid full body as it is too close to certain areas.

I am having an indian head massage and shoulder massage today and she is aware of my situation.

Kiera.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiiya ladies, just popping to keep in touch.
Day 9 for me and fell asleep again!!!!!! OMG so tired, must be the school year catching up with me or something.
Hope you are all well. DH is taking me for a pizza and film tonight (pictures, I call it). Hope Spiderman keeps my mind off Eric and Ernie.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXX


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello ladies,
May I join in? I'm 8dp3dt. Have my beta in 4 days and as the days approach am getting more terrified!!! My major symptoms have just about gone, have bloating now and mild cramping/PMS heaviness but I usually don't cramp until after AF shows up so I'm not a really happy camper right now- trying to stay positive- something inside me - deep , deep in there says this might be it but I'm afraid it might be just wishful thinking?!!!! It seems that women who get symptoms and get BFPs have the symptoms throughout - they don't really go away- has anyone had the experience where they do go away but still get a BFP?

Wishing all you ladies great big BFP's!!!!!!

Love Josie


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi
No, we are definitely not the happiest bunch at the moment. I certainly am not. AF is almost definitely here. I think the only reason she isnt is gravity, as I am refusing to stay vertical, in the hope she might give up and go away!!!!!!! Will test in the morning if she still not come properly, but she will have, I'm sure. This isnt implantation spotting. I'm 13 dpt.

But...I hope the rest of you are more positive, and more lucky.
Jan - I know what you mean about tired. I have been EXHAUSTED for the whole of the cycle, partic since ET.

Poppy - yours DOES sound like implantation pain. Or a bit of OHSS maybe, keep positive.

Flopsy, I hope you are feeling much better, you sound like you really sickening for something.

Joe - still time to get a positive. No bleed is surely something positive?

Ok. Well this sitting up isnt going to chase the witch away! Better get back horizontal! Love anni


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
ah-im trying to stay a little positive but i dont have natural periods so i wont bleed anyway.
phoned a few clinics today and ive found one not far from me and the waiting might only be 6 months so i was happy with that.at my clinic i could be up to 3 yrs to try again.


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Girls  have had a better day today than yesterday it may be that iv been out and about and not sat thinking about things all day. 

Flopsy and anni thanks for the encouraging words it made me . I hope your both right but i darnt even dream that you are. This is my fifth 2ww but my 1st with fresh embryos and my first without the wicked hydrosalphinx that has probably killed all my others. As i had my tubes clipped in March this year.

Flopsy hope your feeling better and its nothing serious. Anni fingers and toes crossed for you.

Keria thanks for the info . I think some pampering is in order i feel so frumpy at the minute and dull. I was thinking of going for it you must of read my mind. .

Josie iv had heavy cramping yesterday, mild today and also pms heaviness. I know when im about to come on and yesterday i thought my god thats it, its all over. But its calmed down

My mum told me today that before she knew she was pregant with all her children she felt like af was arriving. So much so that she didnt belive she was pregnant. She said she had heavy cramping. I suppose thats what your body is used to. She also had periods with 2 of her pregnancys. My mum is only trying to make me feel better. But no matter what anyone says we will all read into these awful symtoms.

Joe, i hope your test date brings a real surprise im thinking of you. Its good that your being positive and looking ahead. Thats what im trying to do. 

Jan youve got the right idea a night out at the piccies sounds fab. Hope you have a good night.

In the words of Doris Day que sera sera (hope thats spelt right) whatever will be will be.
  
Its so easy to be happy when im not doubled over in pain. Ill probably be crying in an hour.

take care all, 
poppy


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi ladies. Well the posts from the last few days pretty much sum up how I have been feeling - . My 2ww is finally up tomorrow, and these last few days have been a real killer. I have kept my promise to myself not to test early but I have a good idea what the result will be as the last few days I have been suffering from my usual pre-AF symptoms - lots of heavy cramping and lower backache. I know that nothing is lost until the fat lady sings (or I pee on the stick) but I am trying to prepare myself for that disappointment. It really would be a miracle to me if that blue line is there in the morning. 

As Kiera has shown, there is lots to be positive about, so good luck to debs hoping and klm who are also testing tomorrow. May all our dreams come true...


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls
I hope wednesday morning is going ok for u and i hope those testing today clarky,klm and debs are ok  fingers crossed for u all.
As for me i am now feeling a little more human at last 7 days after ec i can actually fasten my trousers, still swollen but alot better and feel abit better in myself aswell just wish the hay fever would stay away i hate sneezing always worries me !!
well day 6 for me cant beleive that i have another 8 days to go and i have promised i wont test early !! just hope i can keep the promise am getting phone calls asking do i feel different yet !! the same ansa ofcourse i dont (like i would know how to feel) in that way but they still ask every day !!

I would love to mention everybody but have just scrolled down and forgot half names b4 i got back up sorry. ^doh^
i am thinking of u all very much  
take great care keep sane all fingers crossed for us all.

lol
lou xxxx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi everyone
Sorry to bring yet more bad news but the bleeding has now turned red - did a HPT this morning -Negative
Clinic have said to stop cyclogest and no need to test on friday so Im afraid that its all over for us.
julie


----------



## a h (Anni ) (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi girls
I had a -'ve HPT this morning, and AF is definitely here. Very sad day. Clinic still want me to do bloods on fri, but just to be 'official' i guess. Oh well, roll on the next go, even if I have to sell something!!!!!! 
REALLY TRULY wishing the rest of you success, 
Take care, anni


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi

I am new to this site and can honestly say you are all a total inspiration at last I actually don't feel like I am going mad....

I have had treatment for the last 4 years - fresh IVF ICSI, FET, IVF ICSI, FET but none survived, IVF but no response, IVF - hyper stimulated (sorry have not learnt the codes for typing yet) all failed. I am now on my 2WW for FET and I test on Friday, 1 day feel so happy next devastated that it hasn't worked (like everyone else)!

Like so many of you I have not really any symptoms have not got sore boobs how I wish I had only slight cramp/ discomfort but ET was fine so not that. I am trying to stay positive listening to a hypnotherapy CD (really good) but like you all it is so difficult.

Anyway I just wanted to wish you all all the luck in the world. I really am thinking of you all.

Sarah D xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Anni and Julie I truly am soo sorry I know how you feel and no words can make it better, but pick yourself up and onto the next...........it will happen..

Thinking of you.... xx Sarah D xx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Anni and Julie- am so terribly sorry to hear your news- I just started some spotting this morning and now feel almost certain its over for me to. My clinic pushed my beta up from Saturday to Thurs so I will go in tommorow for the formalities I guess. 

My heart goes out to you and sending you lots of healing wishes!
Josie


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Julie

I'm sorry to hear that af has turned up,I can understand how you feel and times a healer so take some time out and pamper yourself and dh and hopefully that dream wont be far away

Love Georgia
xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Anni

I'm sorry to see your hpt was negative and that af is on her way to all of us really if only there was a miracle that we all got bfp that would make us really happy.Take some time out and discover new things then as you have said then try again

I wish you all the best and you Julie
xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Josie

I hope and pray tomorrow goes well for you

All my love
Georgia
xx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

I know of many women who don't get any symptoms at all this early along, so don't give up hope! 

The CD sounds like a great idea!
Josie


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for your support Georgia- deep deep down I'm still praying for a positive but my symptoms have all disappeared and with the spotting now- I'm afraid I need to be realistic. I don't know of anyone who had their symptoms go away and then go on to be pregnant unfortunately. The nurse at the clinic just told me about this lady they have who has had full AF for 3 days and is pregnant but she still has her symptoms!

Said this was going to be my last time (4th time - 3ICSI-fresh, one FET) I am hyper sensitive to the drugs and it takes me ages to get back to somewhat normal. We have severe MF so, not sure where we should go from here...lots of decisions to make after the grieving part...

Your support really helps!
Josie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Annie and Julie really sorry to hear about today please take great care of yourselves ^group^ and abit of pampering is in order. 
Josie i hope all goes your way tomorrow u never know as others have said it aint over yet i know someone that had symptoms dissapear 2 days b4 test completely and she got a +, so u never know.
Welcome Sarah fingers crossed for u as for everyone else. 
We have to believe we will make it in the end.xxxxxxx
lol
lou xxxxx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Afternnon ladies,

Julie and Anni - Sorry about your - ive results. Take some time and pamper yourselves and DH's. 

Clarky - Thank you for the good luck wishes.

Sorry I have not ben around but my computer has been sick and I have been trying to forget about testing. But today was test day and I can't believe my eyes, it was positive .

My sore boobs disappeard a couple of days ago so thought this cycle was over so don't give up hope.

Sending   to everyone.

Debbie.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations on your bfp Debbie and well done for waiting to test! Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months. 

Juli & Anni - sorry to hear about your bfn. Stay positive even though it must be awful right now. 

Bucket loads of  to all you wonderful people on FF. I may not have started tx yet but think this site is a godsend and deserves so much recognition.


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hearing about your ++++ was the first thing that cheered me up! Hearing about your disappearing symptom was the second- I guess you guys are both right-your stories have lifted me up some and I'm more hopeful- thanks so much for that! Each time I go through this process- the 2WW gets harder and harder and I feel like I just can't go through another BFN- just praying that this time I'll be estatic instead of MAD!!!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Debbie, hope for us all!!!!
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXX


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Congratulations Debbie on getting a  fab news I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months

With love
Georgia
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Congratulations Debbie ^thumbsup^
so very pleased for u both, also 1st smile for me today aswell 
enjoy the rest of your healthy pg
lol
lou xx


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
julie+annie sorry to hear your news.i think ill be joining you as i had another negative this morning.2 days left till i test at hospital so i cant see the result changing.
ive still got to take injections but cant see why as its just a waste of time.
debbie-great news im really happy for you.i cant imagine how you must be feeling.good luck 4 the rest of the 9 months


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Flopsy - glad you enjoyed Lords! 

Macaroni and anni - really sorry that it was negative for you both ^group^ ^group^

Joe33 - keep taking those injections, it's not over till the old witch is there!  Still time for a hpt to change.

Liz - you normally have to wait 14 days past transfer to test (unless your embies are 5 days old - blastocyst in which case it's 10)

Kiera - congrats to you!   I wont change the list yet though!

luisa - hows your tum now?

lou f - sorry you've had to drive back such a long distance and then a horrible doc   drink as much fluid and eat lots of protein it should help.

Sarah, Jos123 and Poppy - welcome and good luck!

Sarah - was it FET ICSI or FET IVF?

Jos - good luck for the beta tomorrow.

Georgia - keep taking it easy - remember your doc's orders! 

Eliza - choc icing...... mmmmmm!

Orlando - fantastic news, it's lovely to hear that a low hcg can work into a viable pregnancy, many congratulations!  

Ginger - 8dpt - toooooooooooo early! Hope tomorrow's result is different!

Jan - how was spiderman?! Managed to stay awake through it?

Debs hoping - congrats to you too! 

Anyone heard from Hayley E ? ?

Clarky, klm, Ginger, kiera (good luck for the offical one!), luisa, joe, Liz wishing you lots of luck!

Thinking of you all.
Lots of love and luck to all!
Sue
xxxxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK FET IVF ET - Testing - 23rd - 

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd - 

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th - 

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th - 

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th - 

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th - 

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Sarah D FET ICSI ET - 17th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th - 

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hello everyone.

Julie and Anni so so sorry to hear your news ^group^Please please take care and dont give up. We must all belive that this WILL happen for us one day. 

Debbie congratulations   . Cant imagine how you must be feeling. I bet you cant belive it. wishing you and dh all the very best.

Clarky hope tommorrow brings some good news.

Josie I know exactly what you mean, this is my fifth 2ww and it does not get any easier. I have never seen a positive on a pregnancy test and i cant IMAGINE IT. ivf is like a rollercoaster once your on you cant get off and its a bumpy uncomfortable ride right to the end.

Anyway ladies i have been so bored today. My pains are still there but mild every now and again i will get a pain shooting up as if its just letting me know its still there. The cyclogest has made me feel like Jorden.

cant remember everyone but hoping everyone is well
love poppy.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Dear Julie and Anni - I was so sorry to read about your BFNs. It's such hard news to cope with - I hope you're both being kind to yourselves and that you will bounce back soon ready to try again.

Debbie congratulations - did I read that this was your FIRST ever test!! It's fantastic news and you and DH mut be thrilled

Josie and Sarah D I know how you feel - don't give up hope yet. You never know .....

ginger xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

SueL, yes I did manage to stay awake for spiderman, it was a good film. How are you and malty?
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXX


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi girls I've been reading your posts all week, and thought I'd join you in this horrid time my 2ww, I had my first IUI last Friday and due to test on the 6th August, and I just wish the time would go forward it is awful waiting, and I've got two weeks off work to relax, so I'm trying to keep busy.
I've been getting a few niggly pains, I suffer with Endo, so usually get pain two weeks prior to my af, so have been feeling negative, but now reading your posts we are all the same over any little pain,
really want this to work and keeping evrything crossed
Good luck to you all and hope we have some postive results      
Cindy


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi sue

My treatment was FET ICSI, test tomorrow ARHHH!!
How many times can a girl go to the toilet!!!!

xx Sarah D xx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sarah, 

BEST, BEST, BEST.... wishes for tommorow!! I pray you get a BFP. Did my beta this morning- am waiting for the call any minute--- I didn't think I would still get jitters like this in my tummy- thought that since this is the 4th time and I'm feeling that it will be negative, that this time I would be calm about it but nooooooooooo way........ oh well, the wait should be over soon....

Take care!!
Josie


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Well, it’s a BFN for me this time L 

Many thanks for your good luck messages and positive vibes but I knew in my heart a few days ago that it was all over. I don’t really know how I feel – disappointed, sad, a bit angry.

I just can’t bear this wait now for another appointment so we can get started again and I’m really worried about my rising FSH (11.4) and my awful response to the max dose of Menopur – only 4 follicles. This wait is the worse one for me.

Keep the dream alive girls – I’ll be back as soon as the clinic says we can try again. 

ginger xxxxx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ginger,
My heart and soul go out to you- I know EXACTLY how you feel- it is really unfair.......... take good care and pamper yourself now!!!!!!!! 
xoxoxoxo Josie


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Ginger - Am so sorry for you at least you are looking forwards to getting started again...it will happen...my heart goes out to you.. xx

Josie - have everything in the world crossed for you... xx

xx Sarah D xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Ginger - so sorry that it was neg this time ^group^ ^group^ At your review you might want to explore with your consultant a different drug to menopur - just a thought......? 

Cindy - welcome and good luck!

Sarah - thanks for confirming! 

Good luck girls, thinking of you.

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Summertimers,

Firstly, so sorry to hear about the negative results for all the girls here.

IVf is so painful, unfair and we all deserve medals (at the very least) for our bravery in going through all of this with such uncertain odds on success.

We had a horrendous night last night. I developed AF pains and a tiny amount of spotting. Impossible to tell if implantation or AF. Panicked and ended up yelling at DH.

Then (just after I had yelled at him) a neighbour rang to say that a water main had burst and we were up late sorting this out. The people who live in the flooded flat were away, we had the firebrigade in to break in to their home and there is now no water at all into our flats.....

Sending big (((HUGS))) to Julie, Anni and Ginger.

Cindy - welcome to the 2ww. Hope things go quickly and smoothly for you.

Josie - Hope you are OK today. It's not over yet and symptoms in the 2ww are impossible to guess. Good luck for the test!

Thinging of everyone who is to test today- Luisa, Joe - how are things with you?

Yesterdays testers - Clarkly, KLM - how you you both?

Keira - hoping that the clinic confirms your positive!

Sarah - Hi my fellow FET'er. Hope your test tomorrow is the result you deserve - a BFP!

Sorry for anyone I have missed. Very tired after last night and a bit hyped up.

With love to all from,


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your kind words ladies 
Me and DH are really touched
We are feeling ok just questioning why it didnt work which I suppose is normal.
Dont feel as if we have lost our babies just that they havent come this time and are still waiting 
If anyone read my gypsy prediction post you will now what I mean 
We feel this so strongly that I am going to speak to a psychic today because Ive got a few things to ask my nan!
thanks again for all your help and support - Ive a feeling we could be doing this again but dont know when yet
take care 
julie 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Just heard NOW from the clinic- this time they kept me waiting forever-my reading is 9. They count above 5. I have to continue with the meds and re-test on Saturday- which was my original day for testing that was pushed to today because of the spotting I had yesterday (which seems to have stopped luckily)

Now, I'm stunned and I don't know what to think? Part of me is thrilled that there is a little embie in me that stuck and I'm telling him/her to just fight, fight, fight like hell to make it 'cause we'll have so much to laugh about when they get here-- and the other part of me is scared that maybe it is already too late and my disappearing symptoms mean that the numbers have already been dropping? BUT, I'm opting for praying like mad that the numbers will go up and my miracle will happen!!! Has anyone had a similar experience? 

lots of best wishes to everyone testing soon and to all of us going through this 2WW- courage to all!


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

HI Josie 
Just wanted to say thanks for replying to me on ask a nurse , it sounds like we are in a similar position & I wish you all the luck in the world for Sat .
Sadly I went through this last cycle , initially my hcg went up after 3 days , but a week later had dropped .
Hoping things will be different this time , maybe our little embies were slow to implant ?
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Dolly,

Lets do a 'miracle' dance together!!! I had a car accident 8 years ago - I was hit by a truck and broke my pelvis in 3 places- I broke my sacrum which is supposedly the strongest bone in your body and where the nerves pass to feed your legs and gyno organs. I not only am not in a wheelchair, but today I walk and dance and everything! Doctors who see my exrays are always in shock- I was a miracle so I KNOW they happen!!! Keep the faith!!!!!!!!!! I was feeling this would be negative before but now I can't do anything but help my little one fight!!!!

Love Josie xoxo


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi Josie 
You sound like a walking miracle & I hope one more can come your way .
I have seen many pg's on this board against the odds SO - here's hoping .
Dollyzx xx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

hI everyone.

Ginger im so sorry its a bfn. Take care and dont give up hope.

Josie, oh my god what a position to be in i pray that sat brings you some good news. When you say they count above 5 for what ? i probably sound daft now i know but im confused.?

love poppy


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi all

Congrats to all with positives and commiserations to those with negatives, I'm another to add to the list I'm afraid.

I got my results on Monday, but have only just been able to face logging in.

My initial result was a hcg rise of 25 with high progesterone and so the clinic told me to have another blood test on Wednesday, but that it was highly unlikely that anything would come of it. By Monday evening, I had horrendous stomach pains and heavy bleeding in any case, so it's all over for me.

My only comfort is that at least it started to work even if my little embie wasn't strong enough to hang on. I'm definitely not giving up however, I'm just telling myself that I'm now one step closer to the attempt that will eventually work - I'll go insane otherwise.

I'm so pleased I didn't do a hpt as I would have got a positive result only to have it taken away from me - those using hpts be warned.

I've got my follow-up appt at the end of August to discuss my next course of action, I'm trying to distract myself until then - not easy.

Good luck to all of you yet to test.

Love to all

Hayleyx


----------



## luisa (Mar 19, 2004)

It appears that testing on the 29th is really unlucky. 3 of us were due to test that day and I am also joining Ginger and Keira with a big fat negative.
Am devestated and angry at life at the moment.

Plan to jump back on the rollercoaster (hopefully September) with another round of ICSI.
Hopefully this is it for negatives for this month and wishing all those left to test lots of luck.

Sorry this message is so drab but have lost my sparkle.


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
im another one with a negative result today.the doctors say i must still do hospital test tomorrow and take my injection 2nite i just thought what is the point.its not going to change at this point im 14dpt today.im now looking at treatment at CARE in sheffield.hope the 2nd time might be the one.im never using clear blue digital again.i was gutted when it spelt it out NOT PREGNANT.my mum still thinks there might be a little hope for 2morrow but i think shes in deniel


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

God what an awful day.

(((((hugs))))) to Keira, Luisa and Joe33. My heart really goes out to you. I hope we all gert our sparkle back soon 

DH and I had a crap day and I ended up in tears in DFS because at the time I hated my sofa, my flat, my stereo and everything was crap!!

Right now things are not so bad. It's getting better, slowly.

Love to you all 

ginger xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

HIya
Really sorry to hear about all the bfn's today Ginger,luisa,Hayley and joe33 fingers crossed for u, u never know lots of love to u all good luck in what ever the future brings for u all xxxx

Ginger DHS brings the worst out in anyone(not like in ads)glad u seem to be feeling abit better, dont forget no one expects u to bounce back straight away
xxx
lol
lou xxx


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi All,

As you know klm is in the middle of a house move at the moment and doesn't have access to her computer and so has asked me to update you with her news.

Sadly, I am not to be the bearer of glad tidings as she has had a negative result. 

Big ^group^ ^group^ to klm and to everyone else who has tested negative this month. I hope your dreams will soon come true.

Love

Allie xx


----------



## kiera (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi all
So sorry to all who have a bfn - lots of hugs!!!

I went to the clinic today and the confirmed i am pregnant (BFP)! I feel quite bad really to say this when there have been so many disappointed people today and my thoughts and prayers are with you all.

Good luck to all who have bfn this time and hopes for all bfps next time.

feels a bit inappropriate to remain on this board caould you direct me to the next stage.

Again good luck to you all and thanks for all the support

Kiera


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

Don't really know were to start tonight having just caught up with all your posts from the last two days. Lots of sad news for so many of you . I really do feel for you. I feel quite guilty telling you my news now. Yesterday was D day, and to my utter amazement the Clear Blue showed a big +'ve! DH and I spent ages looking at it as we have never experienced that before. We are certainly not getting carried away and I am particularly feeling apprehensive as am still having lots of very strong cramps which feel just like AF is coming. Have to wait now until I have a scan in 3 weeks to find out if everything is going ok. So the next wait begins! This is so hard. 

Many congrats to Debs hoping who tested the same day as me. Great news! And Kiera just spotted your post. Wonderful news too.^thumbsup^

And good luck to all those ladies testing over the next few days.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Keira, Clarky and Debs

Just read your posts - and CONGRATULATIONS - it's wonderful to read good news after so many BFNs - it helps to keep the optimism alive.

I hope you have happy healthy pregnancies, and that some of your good luck will rub off for the rest of us.

Best wishes

Ginger xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Congratulatoins to everyone with BFP's so happy for u all,
hope u have happy healthy pregnancies
lol
lou xx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Just wanted to send  to girls who had bfn this month & congrats to bfp 
Josie - just to let you know I retested today ( 11dpt ) & amazingly it had gone up from 4 in 2 days to 24 . I know I'm not out of the woods yet & have to retest in a week , but hope this is a good omen for you too tomorrow - GOOD LUCK !!
Love Dollyzx xx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone 
the past few days have been awful, so sorry to all with bfn . 

Congratulations to those with bfp  . It gives us all hope and so nice to hear.

Im feeling a bit numb at the minute the pains i have come and go and are like mild spasms/cramps. Im day 9, dont know what the hell to think as i read on here that some people have said that if symptoms go then it could be over??. Considering i was doubled over on 5 and 6 i dont know what to think. Anyway i will just have to wait. but its killing me. 
I just want the whole thing over now so i can move forward rather than being stuck in limbo.
Sorry to go on girls but am fed up.

hope everyones well.
love poppy.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

hIYA LADIES, STILL HERE.
ME BIT DOWN DON'T KNOW WHY AS SUEL HAS HAD HER LITTLE MARVEL. JUST WANT TO KNOW IF I AM PG OR NOT, THIS WAIT IS SOOOOO HORRID.
LOVE
WELSHY, STEVE MORCAMBE AND WISEXXXXXX


----------



## joe33 (May 19, 2002)

hi girls
just wanted to say mines a negative.i dont want people to feel sad as im fine.i see it as an experience and at ileast i know wot to expect in future.i havnt shed a tear and dont expect to as im strong and know my turn will come when they get it right for me.
good luck to all the girls due to test and all the mums to be.
ill still come on and check how you all are.ive posted my forms today for CARE at sheffield so who knows i could be back sooner than you think.
bye for now joe


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Dolly, I was just thinking of you and decided to come online to see if you posted and I was soooo VERY HAPPY to hear your news!!!!!! I just read a story about a woman who had a beta of 2.75 on day 8 and went up to 198 by day 17!! Your result is very promising!! It just goes to show that its not all about science! BEST wishes for your next beta!!! I'll keep checking on ya!

Many hugs to everyone who tested BFN- keep the hope going!!!... 

CONGRATULATIONS to all those with BFPs!!!!!!!! May you all have healthy pregnancies and deliveries!!!!!

Patience and courage to those who are waiting to test- this is a horrid process- no doubt!

Poppy, to answer your question about the beta. Im in Greece and they use a different machine for betas. On their scale, anything above 5 is considered positive but a low one that could go either way. Try not to worry so much about the symptoms- I KNOW this is the most difficult thing to do! I've been researching alot these last few days and have found so many different kinds of stories re: symptoms going, coming back after being absent for many days, betas stopping for 4 complete days, women having their periods and still being pregnant with high beta levels-- that now I'm just thinking there is really nothing we can do but give in to the confusion and just pray for the patience to wait the days and minutes out! There is no ryhme or reason to symptoms - everyone is different and even different pregnancies with the same woman can bring different symptoms. You're almost there- what day are you testing? Good luck!

xoxo
Josie


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Really sorry to everyone who has had a bfn in the last few days.

Laine x


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Josie.
thanks for the message i know deep down that we can all have different symptoms but we tend not to listen to ourselves and often need to hear it from someone else so cheers.
Now im going to sound really really stupid now and belive me im not new to ivf BUT . When you talk about betas could you explain what it is. Unfortunatley the clinic im at does not tell me anything (unless i ask)and i have had to take responsiblity for most of my learning about ivf through books and this god send of a site. Without this site i would not know half the stuff i know.

Im due to test on the 6th aug but im not waiting that long i will test next weds as that will be day 14. this is my 5th 2ww and im soooooo fed up. 

Good luck for tommorrow.

hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys the lovley heatwave thats coming our way.

love poppy


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Can I join? I've just had one little embie transferred, and am excited to have got this far as I'm a very poor responder and this is my first 'official' 2ww!!! 

Test date is 11th August - not too long really!!!

Good luck to everyone

love
Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well I am stil here 13 days past et. Still staying away from pee sticks, but could buy one today. Hope you are all well.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcambe and WiseXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well today was 2nd beta, now 11dp3dt and the number is 14 from 9 two days ago so it is not doubling. I've read that for some women, their betas double every 72 hours not 48 so who knows- maybe I'm one of them? We've never gone through this kind of experience so I don't have my history of betas to look back on. I've had two BFNs and 1 chemical where the number just went down right away. 

Poppy, a beta is the test that shows the amount of HCG that is in your blood. This is the hormone that your body makes when you are pregnant. What I've understood is that normally this number doubles every 48 hours but I've also read many successful outcomes where this was not the case... BEST wishes for August 6th, keep us posted!

Hi Alice, welcome- congratulations on getting to the 2WW- I hope this is the one for you! Good luck for the 11th!

I have to continue medication and go back on Monday for another beta. My breasts have literally deflated and I no longer have that heavy period feeling but this morning I woke up with cramps and had nausea so I don't know what to think now!

Take care courageous ladies!
Josie
xoxo


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Welshy- forgot to say great for you for staying away from the pee sticks and BEST wishes for your beta!
Josie
xoxo


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sending a big hug to those who have had such terrible disappointments and as much moral support as I can send out through this post.

Congratulations to those with that longed-for +ve. I hope I get one of those one day too.

I was interested to read the responses on "betas" following Poppy's question: I don't have anything with my clinic apart from the pregnancy test two weeks following ET. If it's +ve, I have nothing further until an additional 2 wks for a scan.

Does this mean that some of you are having beta tests during your 2ww? Or is it after the test? Or does it depend on your type of treatment?

5dpt (I think) and counting. I think I'm getting used to the Cyclogest as the lower body cramps seem to have eased. Last time I had two injections following transfer but the clinic has changed their protocol (?). Makes it difficult to compare symptoms. Boobs sore but they were sore last time and are sometimes sore pre-AF, sometimes not!

So I'm concentrating on passing the time as possibly can be expected under the circumstances. Going to a BBQ and going to the pictures, and tomorrow I'm going to plant some herbs in my newly gardened garden.

Happy summer vibes to all


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone, 
Josie thanks for getting back to me, im much clearer now. .

Claudine im like you i dont have any tests during 2ww i just have pregnancy test on day 16. Dont know why my clinic make us wait that long. But iv never made it to then anyway as af has always arrived about day 14. 

Its strange when you think about it because i bet most of us can cope with the horrible intrusive treatment that comes with ivf but the 2ww is in a league of its own. For me the hardest thing is knowing that if it fails i will be so sad and i hate being sad. Im already trying to prepare myself. iv not had my eyebrows waxed for weeks my hairs a mess and im full of spots. So come what may i will be getting pampered next week. 

im day 10 today and my god its hard staying away from the chemist. I know ill probably get a negative if i test before day 14 or will i ?.

hope everyones enjoying the sun.

love poppy


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls,

Claudine- my clinic does not normally test until day 12 and then again on day 14.  I had a beta test two days earlier because I started bleeding and told my clinic that I wanted to test because if it was negative on day 10, it would also be negative on day 12 and I wanted to come off the progesterone because it was making me really depressed. My clinic does not do any other monitoring during the 2WW but I've heard that some clinics check progesterone levels which for me would be a really good thing. 

Poppy- you are so right - the procedure is very intrusive and we go from being monitored closely to nothing literally overnight! The other frustrating thing is that unless you've been through the procedure you really cannot relate. I get lots of comments like- just don't think about it, don't read anything into your symptoms, just wait- its not that far away, etc. and sometimes it makes me want to scream!!! Your almost there-hang in there!!!!! 

xoxo
Josie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Morning everybody
God it is so hot !!!!
Right i have a Q, u would think i would know the ansa by now 6th 2ww !!! but am so confused at the moment !!
I had et on the 23rd do i count that day as day 1 or not i have looked at everyone elses days and it looks like others dont but some do !! My head is so messed up, i just cant work anything out for myself even got by dh wondering now.
Most of the symptoms are going but boobs still like Jordans and god so sore !!
ok hope everyone is ok good luck to everyone 
Jan if u test all the best fingers crossed for u xxxxx

lol
Lou xx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi girls. 

Josie like you i get comments that make me want to scream, from try not to think about it. To ooh wont it be great what names have you got. NO ONE can appreciate what a traumatic process this is to go through unless they have been through it. 

on my last 2ww last june i decided not to tell anyone as i cant cope with my mother ringing me everyday to find out if af has arrived. But i found i needed some support. This time iv told my family and 1 freind and i feel like i will be letting them down if it fails. It stupid i know but i wish id told no one as i cant be doing with the sympathy afterwards.

I had a horrendous night last night and i fear this is all over for me. I know what you will all say but i really do. Im day 11 today. Usually just before af arrives i get rumblings down below like air escaping only a little. (sorry if its to much info ). Last night this happended and i thought oh my god shes on her way. Im also only having little wees (sorry). whereas a few days ago i was weeing for England. 
I couldnt stop crying and poor dh could not calm me down. Feel a bit better today but am constantly knicker checking. All my other 2ww af arrived about day 14 so im going to have to suffer and wait.

I just feel so useless i have good eggs they fertilise well and the embryologist got my hopes up by telling me i had a good chance of this working as my 2 other embies divided to 8 cells overnight from 2 and 4 and then were frozen.

I wish we all knew the secret of implantation wouldnt that be fab. Sorry to go on.

lou i think we count the day of et as day 1 i have, dont know about others. good luck.

This place is great i feel better after just having a moan.

have a great day girls

love poppy


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Well I stupidly tested following slight colour and it was BFN, so gutted, i know this is not quite day 14 but still feel poo.
Cried my eyes out, DH cuddled me, phoned my mammy who cried and tried desperately to get my head around the "still a chance " thing, but something tells me deep inside this is not the time for me and DH.
Wish I'd never tested, feel ashamed, useless and humiliated. I know we can get through this together as we are a strong couple, but I can't help thinking if he had married someone else he would have become one fantastic father by now.
I will try and keep hope until the hospital appointmen on wednesday.
Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies, looks like today has been a tough one for alot of us! For me the weekends are the worst. I start off thinking that I will get alot of stuff done and rest alot, etc. but I just end up obsessing with no distractions to make the time go by faster. At least at work there are tons of distractions. I couldn't sleep either and went online around 3am desperately searching for more stories of women with low betas that turn around. While I was up- I was feeling nauseas and getting mild cramping so I was actually happy but then this morning the 'symptoms' were gone and I've been obsessing ever since. We'll see tommorow but I somehow believe that I should be able to instinctively know whether I'm pregnant or not and now know whether my fighter embryo is catching up. But the sad fact is that we cannot know- our bodies go through so much during this process that everything is really confused in there!! 

Poppy- I've read so many times that BFPs come when women experience the exact same symptoms they get for AF. I had the exact same AF symptoms all 4 times now and twice I've have chemicals and twice I had BFN. In my lab, they consider a chemical a pregancy that stopped - in my case they believe due to chromosome issues from our severe MF. I also don't tell people for the same reasons. I find that even friends who took a long time getting pregnant without IVF don't understand. 

Welshy- did you use a test that was sensitive enough? I've understood that there are alot of differences between different brands of tests- I read about a woman who used 5 different brands in one pee cup on the same day and got 5 different variances of results! I even read about a woman who tested negative with a HPT early in the morning of her beta and then got a positive blood test. Don't give up hope!

This process turns us inside out and I don't know about the rest of you ladies, but these drugs make me feel completely out of whack! Luckily my DH reminds me of this fact - because I completely lose my perspective around the middle of the 2WW. 

Wishing you wonderful ladies more courage and patience and sending you lots of love and support....
Love
Josie


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Welshy - It's bloody impossible to keep positive all the time. Hang in there, you've got 3 days to go and we're all hoping for you.

If it's any help at all, our infertlity is MF and I always think of it as just that: "our" infertility. Your husband married you and many of us have just hit that "for better or for worse" wall sooner than most I guess.

Poppy, I told most people first time round and have only told a handful second time round. I really didn't expect us to be successful first time round and really needed a lot of support - we'd moved house, my father-in-law had just died, exhausted from building our last year. Nothing was right about that first attempt but we just couldn't wait for the perfect time. I do feel I've learned an awful lot: just knowing what to expect (ish) has helped me so much. And finding this board!

Like you, I can't face the sympathy and the endless calls that have to be made.

Josie, thanks for the explanation, I understand now.

I had terrible cramps at 11dpt last time but didn't bleed until bang on 14dpt (I am very regular with my normal periods, so typical). It was a doozy. God knows what this cyclogest will do to it though (argh, must not be negative, it may not come to that).

Lou, I am really not sure about the dpt calculation. I thought I saw somebody post that it was the day after transfer counted as day 1. My ET was the 26th but then my embies are older because my collection was on the 23rd. So confusing.

Good luck with getting through another day girls - hope the weather is making you feel a little better. I cleaned some windows then went back to doing nothing much as DH is at the cricket.


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

P.S. We built a house, sorry I missed a vital word.


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Just to say I test on 12th Aug. Anyone else?

Zoe.


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Sorry its 11th Aug not 12th!

Zoe


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just popping my head in to wish you all well!

I know this can be the worst part , just waiting and watching for any signs. Rest up, treat yourselves to what you fancy and remain positive, just like your pee sticks are going to be!

Will be keeping my eye out for your news.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Chloe Isabella (a.k.a. Malty) Mummy's List!*

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Ready4Family IUI - 19 June Testing - 1st - 

Saphy75 (Pam) IVF ET - 17 June Testing - 2nd - 

Scoop ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Soozle ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Eve ET - 18 June Testing - 2nd - 

Emile ICSI ET - 18 June Testing - 3rd - 

Marzy IVF ET - 19 June Testing - 4th - 

Minky (Caro) ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 4th - 

ZoeA ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th -

LindaJane ICSI ET - 21 June Testing - 5th - 

Mini ICSI ET - Testing - 9th - 

Linzibell IUI - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

KP (Annette) ICSI ET - 24 June Testing - 9th - 

Azailier IVF ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

sarah102 ICSI ET - 26 June Testing - 10th - 

Hollie IVF ET - 25 June Testing - 11th - 

Sammy04 ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 15th - 

Clare 65 GIFT ET - 28th June Testing - 15th

Treacle ICSI ET - 2nd July Testing - 16th - 

MrsP ICSI&IVF ET - 10th July Testing - 20th - 

Jemma FET ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 22nd

zoe w ICSI ET - 9th July Testing - 23rd - 

manda73UK FET IVF ET - Testing - 23rd - 

Tina K ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 23rd - 

tinker ICSI ET - 8th July Testing - 24th - 

ceedubya IVF ET - 11th July Testing - 25th - 

londongirl ICSI ET - 15th July Testing - 25th - 

Jo Taylor ICSI ET - 7th July Testing - 26th - 

Karen-C IUI - 12th July Testing - 26th - 

Hayley E IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

Laroussi IVF ET - 13th July Testing - 26th - 

snickers IUI - 13th July Testing - 27th - 

debs hoping IUI - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

Clarky ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

klm ICSI ET - 14th July Testing - 28th - 

Ginger IVF ET - 15th July Testing - 29th - 

kiera ICSI ET - 12th July Testing - 29th - 

luisa FET ICSI ET - 16th July Testing - 29th - 

joe33 IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

Liz11 FET IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

Band ET - 16th July Testing - 30th

Sarah D FET ICSI ET - 17th July Testing - 30th

Macaroni IVF ET - 16th July Testing - 30th - 

a h IVF ET - 14th July Testing - 30th - 

*AUGUST*

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Alice M ICSI ET - ?? Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - ?? Testing - 12th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Thought I would update your list for you, in the absence of Sue. Hope I got everything right.

I'm so sorry to see so many negatives in July ... sending huge hugs to you all. I hope that one day you all see the BFPs you so deserve.

Congratulations to those of you who have achieved your dreams in July. I hope that you have happy healthy pregnancies.

Jan - You have tested too early! Hang on in there, Hun. xxx

I'll go move you all to a new thread for August now ... and will take the full list over for now as there are still some tests we have yet to hear about.

Love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Your new home for August ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10984;start=0#lastPost

Love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------

